# Biete:



## frog (24 Juli 2011)

siemens-414 cpu,powerstatiom und cp, sowie diverse s7 bauteile (s7-200 slaves,repeater,profibusstecker,ein-ausgangskarten)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Juli 2011)

Ein paar Siemensbestellnummer wären hilfreich.

Kauf auf Rechnung oder Privat ? Teile neu oder gebraucht ? vielleicht eine Preisvorstellung damit wir wissen ob sich das handeln lohnt


----------



## frog (24 Juli 2011)

hier die stückliste mit siemens nummern:

1X CPU 414-3XM05-0AB0 V5.1.1
1X PS 407-0KA02-0AA0
1X CP 443-1EX41-0XE0 ADVANCED
4X INTERFACEMODUL 6ES7 151-1AA05-0AB0
1X INTERFACEMODUL 6ES7 151-1AA04-0AB0
1X INTERFACEMODUL 6ES7 151-1BA02-0AB0
2X REPEATER 6ES7 972-0AA01-0AX0
2X REPEATER 6ES7 972-0AB01-0AX0
2X TERMINALMODUL 6ES7 193-4CC30-0AA0
2X COUNTER 6ES7 138-4DA04-0AB0
32x TERMINALMODUL 6ES7 193-4CA50-0AA0
3X POWERMODULE 6ES7 138-4CA01-0AA0
12X DIGITAL INPUT 6ES7 131-4BD01-0AA0
8X DIGITAL -OUTPUT 6ES7 132-4BD02-0AA0
8X BUSCONNECTOR 6ES7 972-0BA42-0XA0
19X BUSCONNECTOR 6ES7 972-0BA41-0XA0
3X NETZWERKKABEL 10meter


die cpu mit powerstation und cp ist gebraucht, alles andere ist unbenutzt und noch original verpackt!
die netzwerkkabel sind nicht von siemens 
würde alles zusammen um vhb 2500euro abgeben.........
der verkauf ist privat und ohne rechnung.


----------

